
Introduction to Compilers and Language Design - rspivak
http://compilerbook.org/
======
quangio
This book is so accessible! You can make a toy compiler from scratch just by
reading this.

On this topic, the LLVM's tutorial is also kind of great and if you are
impatient, there are also parser generators. If you are really that impatient
but still want to write a compiler, I wrote a guide on how to make a (toy)
compiler as easy as possible here
[https://github.com/quangIO/Lucix](https://github.com/quangIO/Lucix)

